# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  ANderson Silva Vs. Rampage

## J-Dogg

Rampage will probably beat Forrest.

Why not Anderson Vs. Rampage? 

Hendo went 5 rounds with Rampage. He could not make it past the 2nd with Silva.

I think it would be a good fight. Rampage is very strong, it would be very intresting to see how Anderson fairs in the LHW class. 

People always want GSP vs Anderson. But Why not make anderson fight someone STRONGER not smaller!

----------


## Knockout_Power

this would be an interesting match and i honestly think it would end up the same way as when rampage fights Wandy. The problem with rampage against chute/muay thai styles is that during a flury rampage covers up much like a boxer. This leads to him ending up in a clinch and we see what happens at that point and I think Andersons knees are better than Wandy's.

Recently Jackson made the comment that if his fights with Wandy were under UFC rules, he would have won, but his style lends poorly again Wandy and would probably end up the same 9 out of 10 fights.

Silva vs. Silva would be a dream match

----------


## Geordi LaForge

Um...no, he would've beat Vanderlei if it weren't for a number of ridiculous Pride rules and procedures.

For instance, he had no problem getting Vanderlei down, where he would've finished him with elbows in the UFC.

----------


## J-Dogg

He would beat Wandy IMO at this point. 

Rampage is very strong, and I think that could be over whelming to Anderson, Rampages gas tank is no joke either.

Anderson seems to be the only UFCer that is using the clinch effectivly.

----------


## rush_604

> Um...no, he would've beat Vanderlei if it weren't for a number of ridiculous Pride rules and procedures.
> 
> For instance, he had no problem getting Vanderlei down, where he would've finished him with elbows in the UFC.


If Pride rules are so ridiculous why was he fighting there.

How often have we seen Rampage use elbows anyways???

Page lost cause of the multiple knees he took to the face.

Prides rules are actually very good. Knees to downed opponent. Getting yellow cards if you try to Lay and pray. I dont like the soccer kicks though.

As for Rampage Vs. Anderson I dont see it happening. In a recent interview where they were talking about Anderson fighting GSP, Anderson said personally he would never move up in weight to face the champion of the weigh class.

----------

